# Slovak: words different from Czech, Polish and Ukrainian



## ilocas2

This thread is inspired by thread Croatian: words different both from Serbian and Slovene

SK / CZ / PL / UA / EN

ťava / velbloud / wielbłąd / верблюд / camel

cencúľ / rampouch / sopel / бурулька / icicle


----------



## Azori

SK: *vravieť* = to tell, to talk, to narrate (synonymous with the verb _hovoriť_)

CZ: *říkat, povídat, mluvit* PL: *mówić* UA: *розповідати*

Czech has only a (literary) noun - *vřava* = uproar, turmoil, tumult (/mix of various sounds), in Slovak *vrava* = conversation, talk; way of speaking

Polish: *wrzawa* = 1. mix of voices / screams / sounds... 2. commotion, tumult


----------



## Azori

SK: *mačka* = cat

CZ: *kočka* PL: *kot* UA: *кішка*


----------



## Azori

SK: *raňajky* (pluralia tantum) = breakfast (*ráno* = morning)

CZ: *snídaně* PL: *śniadanie* UA: *сніданок*


----------



## Encolpius

CZ: kolo (bicycle)
PL: rower
UA: велосипе́д 
SK: bicykel


----------



## vianie

Yep, and within a bikers community we also say bajk or cajgel.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Azori said:


> SK: *mačka* = cat
> 
> CZ: *kočka* PL: *kot* UA: *кішка*


*Russian*: (_*kot*_*)* is a male cat, a female cat is _*mačka*_


----------



## AndrasBP

Olaszinhok said:


> *Russian*: (_*kot*_*)* is a male cat, a female cat is _*mačka*_


You mean "кошка", right?


----------



## Olaszinhok

AndrasBP said:


> You mean "кошка", right?


Yes, I do. Sorry for the mistake. I do not know why I wrote mačka...


----------



## AndrasBP

Olaszinhok said:


> I do not know why I wrote mačka...


You were looking at the Slovak word, I suppose...


----------



## Olaszinhok

AndrasBP said:


> You were looking at the Slovak word, I suppose.


Yes, I was.  I must have pasted the wrong word from the message above.


----------



## AndrasBP

SK: *lopta *= ball

CZ: míč, UA: м'яч, PL: piłka


----------



## Encolpius

It would be more fantastic to list only completely different words [different etymology] here (míč, м'яч ).. Right now I am studying some Ukrainian and it is difficult to find a completely new common word for me. I'll think harder. So far maybe: майже.


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> It would be more fantastic to list only completely different words [different etymology] here (míč, м'яч )


I thought the idea is that the Slovak word should be completely different from the other three.


----------



## Encolpius

Why not to make it harder?  Like these examples:
CZ: krajka
SK: čipka 
PL: koronka
UA: мере́живо 
RU: кру́жево


----------



## vianie

AndrasBP said:


> I thought the idea is that the Slovak word should be completely different from the other three.


I think that at least some of these Slovak words taken from Hungarian meet this requirement: chýr, írečitý, beťár, bosorka, budzogáň, frmol, somár, gamby, curigať, biršagovať, igen, perkelt, chotár, oldomáš, juhás, husár, šarkan, bajúzy, kantár, dínom-dánom, jarok, sihoť, banovať, bantovať, cifrovať, árendáš, čatloš, lojtra.

However, it should be noted that due to the specific development of the Slovak language, only quite a few Slovak terms calqued from Hungarian got from dialects into modern or literary Slovak.


----------



## AndrasBP

vianie said:


> I think that at least some of these Slovak words taken from Hungarian meet this requirement: chýr, írečitý, beťár, bosorka, budzogáň, frmol, somár, gamby, curigať, biršagovať, igen, perkelt, chotár, oldomáš, juhás, husár, šarkan, bajúzy, kantár, dínom-dánom, jarok, sihoť, banovať, bantovať, cifrovať, árendáš, čatloš, lojtra.


Very interesting list, thank you.  
I don't speak any Slovak, but I guess most of these words are now archaic or dialectal, right?

There are a few words that I can't identify. 
What do the following mean? 
_írečitý, gamby, curigať, sihoť _


----------



## Panceltic

vianie said:


> I think that at least some of these Slovak words taken from Hungarian meet this requirement: chýr, írečitý, beťár, bosorka, budzogáň, frmol, somár, gamby, curigať, biršagovať, igen, perkelt, chotár, oldomáš, juhás, husár, šarkan, bajúzy, kantár, dínom-dánom, jarok, sihoť, banovať, bantovať, cifrovať, árendáš, čatloš, lojtra.
> 
> However, it should be noted that due to the specific development of the Slovak language, only quite a few Slovak terms calqued from Hungarian got from dialects into modern or literary Slovak.



Is lojtra really Hungarian? We use the same word colloquialy in Slovenian (standard word is _lestev_) and it comes from German as far as I know.

Assuming it means ladder of course, maybe it’s a false friend


----------



## AndrasBP

Panceltic said:


> Is lojtra really Hungarian? We use the same word colloquialy in Slovenian (standard word is _lestev_) and it comes from German as far as I know.


Yes, it comes from German, both in Hungarian (létra) and in Slovak/Slovene.


----------



## Encolpius

*ankle
really different in all Slavic languages*

Czech: kotník
Slovak: členok
Polish: kostka
Ukranian: щи́колотка 
Russian: лодыжка
Bulgarian: глезен
Upper Sorbian: kulka

It would be interesting to find similar words in other language groups, I mean, totally different words in Romance languages, right?


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> Ukranian: щи́колотка
> Russian: лодыжка


I'm only familiar with 'щиколотка' in Russian.


----------



## Encolpius

Oops, let's consult the Russian forum.  Czechs have also two words, hlezno, mostly used in medicine. I think the situation might be similar in Russian, don't you think so?


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> Oops, let's consult the Russian forum.


I'm not saying that 'лодыжка' is wrong, but it's less common, I guess. Maybe it also depends on the region.


----------



## Concise

vianie said:


> Yep, and within a bikers community we also say bajk or cajgel.


When I was a young kid we said “cajga” to refer to our “bicycle” and said “cajgázni” to refer to the verb “to bicycle”. At that time I had not the slightest idea that we, Hungarian biker kids also used some words in our jargon which had a very similar form among the Slovak bikers kids/community.


----------



## Concise

Panceltic said:


> Is lojtra really Hungarian? We use the same word colloquialy in Slovenian (standard word is _lestev_) and it comes from German as far as I know.


“Yes, it comes from German, both in Hungarian (létra) and in Slovak/Slovene.”

Let me add that also in Hungarian there is a form lajtorja, which is archaic/rustic and nowadays a bit of funny form of “létra”


----------



## AndrasBP

Tisztul_A_Visztula said:


> When I was a young kid we said “cajga” to refer to our “bicycle” and said “cajgázni” to refer to the verb “to bicycle”.


In Budapest we used "canga" and "cangázni".


----------



## Concise

Yes, as you wrote it, now I remember that in Győr both forms existed. With j and with n.

EDIT: in the meantime it also came to my mind that the changes of the form must have been that in Hungarian bicikli => bicaj => cajga => canga. 

My question is whether in Slovak is there any forms close to “bicaj”, similarly as the Slovak “cajgel” is close to the Hungarian “cajga”?


----------



## vianie

Tisztul_A_Visztula said:


> My question is whether in Slovak is there any forms close to “bicaj”, similarly as the Slovak “cajgel” is close to the Hungarian “cajga”?


Most probably no. I would rather think "cajgel" comes from English "sajkl" through the slovakisation process.

You might find it interesting we commonly pronounce (at least we in the West) "mám bicy*g*el" or "dva bicy*g*le".


----------



## jasio

vianie said:


> I think that at least some of these Slovak words taken from Hungarian meet this requirement: chýr, írečitý, beťár, bosorka, budzogáň, frmol, somár, gamby, curigať, biršagovať, igen, perkelt, chotár, oldomáš, juhás, husár, šarkan, bajúzy, kantár, dínom-dánom, jarok, sihoť, banovať, bantovať, cifrovať, árendáš, čatloš, lojtra.


Some of these words - or their cognates - are known in Polish or in dialects. Baciar, buzdygan, juhas, husarz (albo huzar), kantar, arendarz...


----------



## Encolpius

CZ: námluvy
SK: pytačky
PL: konkury, zaloty
UR: залиця́ння
RU: сва́танье

I have know idea what it is in English. I think it does not exist, only here in Central-Eastern Eruope. 




​


----------



## Concise

Encolpius said:


> CZ: námluvy
> SK: pytačky
> PL: konkury, zaloty
> UR: залиця́ння
> RU: сва́танье
> 
> I have know idea what it is in English. I think it does not exist, only here in Central-Eastern Eruope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I guess you mean “proposal” when a boy/man asks a girl/woman for marriage.

As I know it is also called “proposal” when you dont ask her herself, but her father/parents (whether just father or both depends on the local culture) for their permission.


----------



## Encolpius

It is not just a simple proposal, I think.


----------



## Concise

Before the proposal there is courting/courtship (period of being fallen in love). Maybe that?

EDIT: also called wooing


----------



## Concise

I checked the definition of pytačka, and it seem to be “making a proposal, and that of námluvy, but it seems to be “courting/wooing”.

Are you sure that they are the closest Slovak and Czech words, respectively, to each other as regards their meaning?


----------



## numerator

I agree that Slovak "pytačky" - asking the girl's parents for her hand in marriage - would normally come after a period of "dvorenie" - courting, wooing.

I was surprised to see that, by the dictionary definition, Czech "námluvy" seems to refer to both:
Slovník spisovného jazyka českého

Is this correct? Does this reflect a period when marriages were arranged by the parents to the extent that there was no actual courtship between the young folks? I'm genuinely confused now.

@Cautus ? @Mori.cze ? @Enquiring Mind ? please help


----------

